# Xiaomi MI-ONE Development



## krispuniq (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been waiting for a long time assuming some developer might take up development for Xiaomi Mi-ONE phone which ships with MIUI ROM as stock, with recovery that can let you boot into two different partitions for flashing an updated ROM when you need etc.

However, there seems to be absolutely no interest in developing for this phone, even after the sources are out ! I bought this phone hoping I can make good use of the "unlocked from factory " ecosystem. The phone has a recovery, but it can flash only an update.zip file which means i can only update the OS with a newer MIUI version that releases every week. Other than that, there is no custom kernel/recovery that i can use with this phone, simply because there is nothing developed yet.

Having a custom recovery would help people flash MODS like beatsaudio apks & libs, framework mods etc . I somehow like this phone even with all this handicap of custom recovery not being available yet, but hope some one starts a development effort for this beast of a phone and help ppl like me 

I would myself try and help in whatever way i can for the development of this phone, but since i have never tried any development activity for a phone, i am at sea !!

Esteemed developers, plz help  !!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

krispuniq said:


> However, there seems to be absolutely no interest in developing for this phone, even after the sources are out !


As far as I know, the core developers of MIUI have not released everything yet. The OS source looks like it's up (sort of, but it's not exactly the typical source layout, it's patches), but I don't see anything kernel related (yet) or what version of the Android OS they based it off of to patch with (4.0.4 probably?). I don't think all of the OS source is up though. They set things up in a disorderly way compared to how a typical Android source repository looks and haven't had time to look at it all. It's also only been up for 2 days.

Most of us also do not speak Chinese, so reading things like this are not overly easy.

https://github.com/MiCode


----------



## krispuniq (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> As far as I know, the core developers of MIUI have not released everything yet. The OS source looks like it's up (sort of, but it's not exactly the typical source layout, it's patches), but I don't see anything kernel related (yet) or what version of the Android OS they based it off of to patch with (4.0.4 probably?). I don't think all of the OS source is up though. They set things up in a disorderly way compared to how a typical Android source repository looks and haven't had time to look at it all. It's also only been up for 2 days.
> 
> Most of us also do not speak Chinese, so reading things like this are not overly easy.
> 
> https://github.com/MiCode


I agree with your opinion. I was thinking the cm9 AOSP kernel should be flashable with very little changes because there is an AOSP build which is released every month for mi-one and it is complete AOSP as far as i know. Assuming it works, the only thing i hate the most with this phone is its recovery. the damn thing doesnt allow me to flash anything other than an update.zip file which will again be some MIUI update only !!

you can find the list of builds HERE 

I am not liking this drought of kernels & roms for such an awesome phone :*( ... may be i ll have to wait a while longer.


----------

